# Nur Tabellennamen aus Datenbank auslesen



## hvD (19. April 2007)

Hallo Leute, ich bins HvD!
Zunächstmal, ich besitze Office 2000 und programmiere in Access VBA
Ich möchte aus einer Datenbank alle Tabellennamen auslesen und diese dann in ein Kombinationsfeld schreiben.
Folgenden Lösungsansatz habe ich bis jetzt, nur da leist er nicht nur den Tabellennamen auch sondern auch informationen über die Tabelle.

```
Dim x As Integer
Dim y As Integer
Dim db As DAO.Database
Dim strWertliste As String
Dim t As String
Dim aobTable As AccessObject


Set db = CurrentDb

For Each aobTable In Application.CurrentData.AllTables
    Debug.Print aobTable.Name
    MsgBox (aobTable.Name)
    strWertliste = strWertliste & aobTable.Name & ";"
Next
cboTabellen.RowSource = strWertliste
cboTabellen.Requery

db.Close
Set db = Nothing
```

Schonmal ganz großes Dankeschön für die Hilfe.


----------



## Alex F. (19. April 2007)

1. Möglichkeit über die "versteckten" Systemtabellen:

```
select * from MsysObjects where Flags = 0 and Type = 1
```

2. Möglichkeit über TabelDefs

```
Dim d As DAO.TableDefs
Dim x As DAO.TableDef

Set d = CurrentDb.TableDefs

For Each x In d
    Debug.Print x.Name
Next
```

Grüsse bb


----------

